# Can a pigeon sit on a third egg ?



## Anafam (Oct 6, 2010)

Can a hen sit on a third egg that's NOT her egg ? The question is simple the pigeon usually lays two eggs but now she is sitting on one more egg that is NOT hers. In total the hen is sitting on 3 eggs. LOL  sounds funny, I know but this what my pigeon is doing right now. I'm confused ?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, it is possible. Even 4 eggs and hatched! But the problem is the ability of the parent to feed such babies. It might be too taxing. How did you end up with 3 eggs? If you end up with another egg or total 4 eggs, then your pair might be both hens.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Anafam said:


> Can a hen sit on a third egg that's NOT her egg ? The question is simple the pigeon usually lays two eggs but now she is sitting on one more egg that is NOT hers. In total the hen is sitting on 3 eggs. LOL  sounds funny, I know but this what my pigeon is doing right now. I'm confused ?


I've heard stories of pairs of pigeons successfully raising three babies. However, it is probably very taxing on the parents to keep three babies fed. Particularly at this time of year, where the weather isn't optimal for raising babies.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how do you know it is not her egg?.. there have been times..(not usual) that a hen does lay three eggs.. if this pair has three eggs in the same nest..who laid the third egg? and as said before..if you get a fourth you have two hens mated up.. and the eggs are not fertile..well unless one of them did mate with a male bird in the same area ..it happens.. as far as hatching them if they are fertile the pair can give enough heat to hatch all the eggs.. but feeding as said before would be harder on the pair.. mother nature usually gives them two eggs to hatch and care for so it is best to only give them two to feed..


----------



## Anafam (Oct 6, 2010)

It's not her egg because it's my friend's pigeons egg. My friend lives far away from me and he has this really nice pair, so he let me take one of their eggs. So I decided to try my luck and put it in one my white pigeon's nest and what do you know my white hen accepts the egg like its one of hers.

Now I'm just scared that my white pair will reject the third baby which I introduced. Maybe when the baby starts growing they will find out that its not their kind....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Anafam said:


> It's not her egg because it's my friend's pigeons egg. My friend lives far away from me and he has this really nice pair, so he let me take one of their eggs. So I decided to try my luck and put it in one my white pigeon's nest and what do you know my white hen accepts the egg like its one of hers.
> 
> Now I'm just scared that my white pair will reject the third baby which I introduced. Maybe when the baby starts growing they will find out that its not their kind....


the only way you can do that is to put in a foster egg and take another out so you still have two eggs.. and the egg from your friend has to be layed within 3 to 5 (max) days of the white pigeons... how long has she been on her own eggs before you put this third one in? if the timeing is off too far you will have to hand raise it IF you let it hatch.. if the timeing is way off just toss and try this again next time when you know what your doing.. you can not just put an egg under a pair that already has eggs for more than 5 days... and you should not allow them to feed three...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The parents will take care of it, but it will be too taxing for them feeding 3 babies. You will end up giving more food to them. And if you notice that a baby is not being feed up enough you will have the responsibility to hand feed it.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*3 eggs*

I have had hens laying on four eggs many times and have even been told by a few on here this is MADNESS, most of the time not all will hatch and you will end up with only two anyway. There was a time that three did hatch but I have learned that even if there are only two that hatch I can use chick starter, it is much easier for the parents to feed the young. It may not work for all but it worked fine for the parents that feed 3. My view is, the chick starter and plenty of water makes it much easier for either parent to get food, a little water and feed 1,2 or 3 squabs possibly 4 but I have never done that one yet. >Kevin


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I have had hens laying on four eggs many times and have even been told by a few on here this is MADNESS, most of the time not all will hatch and you will end up with only two anyway. There was a time that three did hatch but I have learned that even if there are only two that hatch I can use chick starter, it is much easier for the parents to feed the young. It may not work for all but it worked fine for the parents that feed 3. My view is, the chick starter and plenty of water makes it much easier for either parent to get food, a little water and feed 1,2 or 3 squabs possibly 4 but I have never done that one yet. >Kevin


Im sure it can be done ,but that is not the point now.. he put a third egg under a pair that had eggs already..fine.. but it really depends on how long the pair have been on their eggs.. if they have been sitting on their eggs a week or so and you put a third just laid egg under there, there is going to be a problem.... a small squab that will not have crop milk and giant brothers or sisters.. it will die.. so it would have to be hand fed.. if it even hatched as the parents may give up on it too soon as their other eggs already hatched ..so really it can be fine, IF the egg was slipped in within 5 days of the foster pair's real eggs.. but perhaps we will never know as he as not been back to say..


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes a pigeon can sit on hatch 3 eggs. The only concern is the age of the 3rd egg. It needs to be with in 2 day of the other 2. Danny Joe


----------



## Anafam (Oct 6, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> Im sure it can be done ,but that is not the point now.. he put a third egg under a pair that had eggs already..fine.. but it really depends on how long the pair have been on their eggs.. if they have been sitting on their eggs a week or so and you put a third just laid egg under there, there is going to be a problem.... a small squab that will not have crop milk and giant brothers or sisters.. it will die.. so it would have to be hand fed.. if it even hatched as the parents may give up on it too soon as their other eggs already hatched ..so really it can be fine, IF the egg was slipped in within 5 days of the foster pair's real eggs.. but perhaps we will never know as he as not been back to say..


OK, The Foster egg was laid 3-5 days after my white pair laid their eggs. My white pair's eggs will hatch most probably this Monday. Its really HARD hand feeding them I tried it with a syringe once with a young bird but she just didn't want to accept me as her parent. Who knows maybe I will be lucky enough  that all three babies survive otherwise I'll have to work something out.

@pattersonk2002 : What is chick starter ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok, if this one hatches it will be behind and too small to compete with the other squabs.. so you will have to hand rear this one if it hatches.. the others in a 5 day growth will be too big for a newly hatch chick in the nest with them.. so you are going to have to get some kaytee hand rearing formula and a heating pad and set up a nursery.. the 3 to 5 days window is if your switching out both eggs for foster eggs.. not adding a new egg to the two already laid and incubated... when you need help with that just start a new thead and the pro handfeeder members will walk you through it..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's not easy feeding a baby from day one.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> It's not easy feeding a baby from day one.


I'll second that thought Jay. Tried it once and boy was it hard. After about 3 days its fine but the first day is like trying to make a cow go down stairs. very difficult, but nonetheless i hope everything works out for you, and good luck!


----------



## Jaymillz99 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi everyone I have a question will a pair raise eggs that are a week older then their original eggs meaning the foster eggs will hatch one week before their own eggs


----------



## suylong (Nov 30, 2016)

*My white homer laid 3 eggs*

My white homer laid 3 eggs, they all fertile. will the parent able to raise the 3 chicks once they hatch?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They will have a harder time raising 3 babies, and the third one laid will be smaller and have a harder time getting food. On rare occasion this happens. You may have to be prepared to supplement with feedings.


----------

